

ASK YC: What is a fair equity share for a designer? - falsestprophet

I know enough CSS to make a pretty website, but I have no patience for it right now. So I am hoping to work with a designer.<p>As far as I can tell one can buy a really nice design for an order of magnitude less money than a really nice web app. So, something like a 90-10 split seems like it could be fair.<p>But, I think that a lot of people would expect a 50-50 split. What do you think is a good compromise?
======
ubudesign
Is this going to be a static site? because someone has to develop server-side
code, database, and intergration of back-end code with the static design. so
in this bigger picture I'd say 10% would be fine.

~~~
rrival
Or use a freelance designer. And keep your equity. Unless they were materially
part of the conceptual process. Or you really, really can't afford it.

Respect equity. If you haven't read Felix Dennis "How to get Rich" you should.

------
jyu
good graphic design can be bought for a couple hundred bucks. having a good UI
design guy on the team is really valuable and should be more a long-term
commitment.

[http://www.tonywright.com/2007/bootstrap-design-for-geek-
pow...](http://www.tonywright.com/2007/bootstrap-design-for-geek-powered-
startups/)

